# winchester x-150 muzzleloader anyone have one??



## michigandeerslayer (Oct 24, 2004)

I got one for my wedding gift it is the camo stock stainless barrel, my question is does anyone have one or ever shoot one? If so what were you using and what shot the best Pellets or powder. Also what about powerbelts that is what the book said to use. So any input would be great 

Thanks 

Rich


----------



## GrtWhtHntr (Dec 2, 2003)

I'm not familiar with that gun, but I can offer information about the powerbelt bullets. On another thread, there was a discussion about these, plus I have shot 2 deer with these bullets myself. The general concensus, and I agree, is that these bullets are very accurate, very deadly, but don't tend to go through deer. They transfer all their energy inside the deer, which is good, but don't leave an exit wound, which sometimes makes trailing a little tougher. I have shot two does with these bullets, both with 150 grains of pyrodex, and neither were pass-throughs.


----------



## SalmonSlayer (Jan 18, 2000)

I've shot 2 deer with Powerbelts...both under 30 yds. They leave an enormous hole when they do pass through...and at 30 yds just about anything will pass through. BTW, both deer dropped in their tracks! That says the energy was transferred to the deer from the bullet! If I were you, I'd try a couple bullets through your gun. I do not have that gun, but I do know every gun likes different bullets for some reason. As for powder...go with the pellets! These are great and much less hastle that pouring loose powder. For added convenience and less fouling, go with the triple 7 pellets. I saw em at Walmart for $24 for a box of them. This is cheaper than Cabelas catalogs.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2004)

michigandeerslayer said:


> I got one for my wedding gift it is the camo stock stainless barrel, my question is does anyone have one or ever shoot one? If so what were you using and what shot the best Pellets or powder. Also what about powerbelts that is what the book said to use. So any input would be great
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Rich


I bought a x-150 this year and killed 2 deer with it during rifle season. I'm shooting 100 grains of pyrodex pellets and a 165 grain bullet. I got a package of 20 pellets, 10 sabots and 10 bullets from gander mountain for 7 bucks (I think). I bought them origianlly because they were cheap, but I like how they performed. The recoil on my rifle is about Zero. I killed a 7 point at 52 yards and a Doe at 85. Both of them without a scope. The open sites on the gun are pretty nice. I sighted mine in a couple inches high at 40 yards. The buck I was high and broke his back, the doe I took out the heart and she went about 30 yards. My pattern was about an inch at 40 yards. I'm sure the only reason it was that much is the guy shooting it:lol: . Have fun with it, it's a blast to shoot. Hope this helps.


----------



## eaglesnest49227 (Feb 28, 2002)

michigandeerslayer said:


> I got one for my wedding gift it is the camo stock stainless barrel, my question is does anyone have one or ever shoot one? If so what were you using and what shot the best Pellets or powder. Also what about powerbelts that is what the book said to use. So any input would be great
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Rich


I have had one since they first came out. I use 80 grains of Pyrodex pellets and 295 grain premium holllow point Powerbelt bullets. I have shot several deer with this and never had a problem, Dropped them in there tracks.


----------



## Sargeyork (Dec 9, 2004)

My former brother in law has been using one of these for about 5 or 6 years and uses 777 150 grains 3 pellets and traditions t-schock bullets/sabots which are a little hard to find but I saw them at Bass Pro Shop for sure this year. He has taken many deer out to 150 yards.


----------

